

What you (and Steve Jobs) could learn about customer support from JetBlue - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2009/11/what-you-and-even-steve-jobs-could.html

======
lkontny
Strongly agree with this. And I think the focus on CEO for a small company
makes sense, but when you apply the same message to a large company it has the
potential to become an even larger message. Why isn't every employee at every
company doing some type of customer support every 3 months? Or even just once
in initial onboarding or 6 months into a new job. Every company has customers
and customers are the core of what makes the company go. What else could be
more important?

~~~
nate
No idea. It's crazy that Zappos is such a unique example of having everyone do
some customer support when they start. And I've got almost zero other examples
of this in my head for medium and large companies.

